# agua bruta



## normadela

Please I need help with this term.

It is used in wastewater treatment processes.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pon algo de contexto, por favor.
Al menos yo, acá en México, no sé qué es. (¿No será que el agua es tonta, verdad?)


----------



## MHCKA

No sé de que paìs sea, pero en México en Ingeniería Ambiental se habla de *agua cruda*... que infiero es a lo que te refieres.

El *agua cruda* es el agua residual tal cual llega de los sistemas de drenaje a las plantas de tratamiento, es decir que no ha recibido ningún tipo de acondicionamiento, pre-tratamiento o tratamiento.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. ¿No será "raw water"?.


----------



## MHCKA

¡Hola Ilialluna!

Estuve revisando la palabra y creo que ajusta para *Potabilización de Agua*; en español sería el mismo término: "agua cruda",  solo que en Agua Potable se refiere al agua en el ambiente natural que no tiene la calidad de potable. No estoy seguro que *raw water* aplique para el agua residual en esas características... pero podría ser.


----------



## marghera

How about "untreated water"?


----------



## normadela

thanks a lot marghera!

It sounds logical.

But I don´t know if it is the right terminology.


----------



## normadela

To the other guys:

Perhaps it is the same as raw water, right?

I still have a little time to await other suggestions.

thanks


----------



## marghera

"Raw wastewater" is the term used by Wikipedia in the pre-treatment section that you can access following this link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewage_treatment


----------



## normadela

Dear Marghera:

You´ve been incredibly helpful!

Thank you, thank you so much!


----------



## Lingus

marghera is absolutely right
raw watewater is the term in this case


----------



## MHCKA

No sería mala idea que le agradecieran también a Ilialluna que fué quien inicialmente propuso el término.


----------



## normadela

MHCKA said:


> No sería mala idea que le agradecieran también a Ilialluna que fué quien inicialmente propuso el término.


 
Ooops!  Tienes toda la razón MHCKA.  

Muchas gracias Ilialluna.

Aprovecho para mencionar que en el texto a traducir menciona "agua cruda" que he traducido como "raw water" y "agua bruta"  que es el motivo de mi pregunta.
Gracias.


----------

